# Does anyone else feel really badly like this?



## luken (Jun 19, 2016)

It started when I was 20 and it's getting progressively worse.

I'll try to explain this ailment as understandable as possible. I'm very cold right now, even though it's 72 degrees in the house, and it's hard for me to concentrate. My body temperature and everything is fine though.

Anyhow, in the beginning, I used to be quite normal, I didn't have any problems. Then when I turned 20 it all started going downhill like I said.

One night and as I was sleeping, my heart rate went up, and I started to feel really hot inside. I started to spit out some saliva at an excessive rate because somehow it cooled me down a bit. It finally got to a point where I couldn't take it anymore and I had to get my dad from bed to help: he's a physician btw.

Anyways he tests my blood pressure, everything was fine, even the temperature, but the heartbeat per minute was 102.

We got to the point where we realized it was a fecal impaction as I hadn't gone to the bathroom in awhile, however that wasn't the case as we later found out. We used laxatives and everything to get this "thing" out and we did get some poop out but then I kept spraying yellow stuff everywhere around the toilet and it would leak from my anus. My body was somewhat hurting as well, it still does. After several days of my dad trying to fix the problem with his doctoring skills, he gave it some thought and decided that I had a severe anxiety problem that manifested itself on the body or in other words, psychosomatic syndrome.

To this day I'm not entirely sure if that diagnosis was correct.

It seemed to have cleared up after about 2-4 weeks or so. But then I realized after taking so many laxatives my bowels did not work as good as they did back then. So that's when the real trouble happened.

I started to feel really badly, and I still feel badly. Even though my temperature, heartbeat, and blood pressure is fine. I took an enema yesterday and squirted everything out but all I could find was extremely small lumps of poop. The symptoms I have are restless sleeping, severe depression, anxiety, dry eyes, dry lips, nauseousness, coldness and a bit of hurt in the intestine, coldness all around, I'm coughing every once and awhile, and whenever I get stressed out my nose starts to have its nasal passages blocked by mucous and my eyes become watery. My body hurts somewhat as well.

Can somebody help?


----------

